# Help identify vintage English saddle...



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

A clear picture of the entire saddle directly from the side would be of a lot more help in determining the shape of it, but multiple views are always useful. Unfortunately, it's extremely difficult to tell the manufacturer if there aren't any marks on the saddle :/ The shape does look odd and kind of mismatched to me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i think that is an English Show saddle.


----------



## angelicdoodles (Jan 1, 2015)

*English saddle from side...*

See picture on next reply. ( o :


----------



## angelicdoodles (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I've seen a Rossi Y Caruso that was quite similar, but those have very clear identying marks.

It's definitely not German or Swiss. Wrong style entirely. The pommel and flap reminds me a ittle of some old British saddles, but the rest just doesn't match up well with that - kind of mismatched styles, like DuckDodgers said. I had a Barnsby jumping saddle from the '20's that has some similarities with this, but then the rest is just toally different.

This is a totally wild guess. Could it be something from India or Pakistan from post-Victorian era? Styling is just so very not European.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> i think that is an English Show saddle.


No it's too forward cut and the seat is too deep for an old show saddle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the tree is so curved, toward the cantle side, it seems it would be hard to fit to a horse.


----------



## CuttingHorse (Mar 21, 2014)

My first thought was an old polo saddle. Am I way off there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My tho'ts as well.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Not a show saddle nor a polo saddle, no Ds for fitting breast plate to.

I would say that it is a cheap saddle made in India. The stirrup bars look Indian and the leather looks poor quality.


----------

